# 2016 Rio Olympics



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

My excitement for the olympics is at an all time low. I have a friend that's going but I still have no interest. I just hope he enjoys himself and get back safely.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't wait to see who gets sick and who gets the zika virus and what countries it spreads to.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Not that excited to be honest. I didn't watch much of the London Olympics either. The last summer Olympics I really enjoyed was Beijing in 2008. 

I'll watch whatever catches my attention, or at least try to.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Meh. As a Canadian we look forward to the winter Olympics much more. We don't do well in the summer ones, and we dominate in winter. Add in the fact that this one is in Brazil for some fucktard reason after having a horrible Fifa 14, this go around seems to be even worse.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I thought none of the events started until the Saturday? I haven't really given this year's Olympics much thought but it should be pretty good as always. I usually find myself watching all sorts of sports which I haven't watched in years and end up loving it like women's beach volleyball :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been the least hyped Olympics ever. I remember being excited for the London Games, but this time I couldn't even remember when the opening ceremony was and had to look it up :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Meh. As a Canadian we look forward to the winter Olympics much more. We don't do well in the summer ones, and we dominate in winter. Add in the fact that this one is in Brazil for some fucktard reason after having a horrible Fifa 14, this go around seems to be even worse.


We basically do well in rowing. Besides that, women's soccer is probably the most interesting discipline for Canadians this year. I'd much rather fast forward to Pyeongchang in 2018.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm a huge Olympics fan. Last time round I went to 2 events, kinda wish I'd been a bit more pro-active with this years and sorted myself tickets. Waited till it was too late this year and the flights alone were over £1,150 so I'm having to watch this one from home.*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, there isn't that hype that usually surrounds the Olypmics this period of year, but then again, they're in Brazil which is the least exciting country (not counting the carnival) ever IMO, so :draper2


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty excited that it's in my timezone. First and probably last time the Olympics are in the UTC-4 timezone in my lifetime.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

London will never be topped for me. 24 channels to choose from, 9am to 10pm, great home display :moore

This time it runs until 3am and back to the regular TV scheduling where I can't choose what to view. So I'll never get to see some of the lesser sports like handball because they'll favour the British hopes like horse dancing. But it's still the Olympics and I hope to watch a lot.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll be watching Women's Beach Volleyball and not giving a fuck about the rest as per usual.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'll be watching Women's Beach Volleyball and not giving a fuck about the rest as per usual.


:dead3 

excuse me while I check the schedule thou :tommy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a huge Olympics guy. Took one of my weeks off next week so I can veg in front of the tv and do nothing but watch Olympics for 9 days straight.

I always find myself watching events that I only ever care about every 4 years. Team handball is so underrated.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be tuning in to see if Usain Bolt can achieve GOAT status by making it three Olympics in a row :fingerscrossed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really hope to see Cavendish finally win a gold medal. 

Wiggins as well, who will arguably be the best British sportsman of all time if he wins another gold, his achievements in both road and track are unmatched.

Bolt is the main man though. He's had unparalleled dominance despite competing against convicted dopers his entire career. He'll no doubt be the GOAT Olympian if he wins more golds here, for me he's already the best in the history of athletics. More than anyone else, even the Brits, I hope he can deliver yet again.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I'll be tuning in to see if Usain Bolt can achieve GOAT status by making it three Olympics in a row :fingerscrossed


He could win 100m and 200m gold for the next 3 Olympic games but he will never overtake Carl Lewis as the GOAT track and field Olympian in my eyes .To win gold in 3 events in the same Olympics is a amazing achievement. To win gold in 4 events like Lewis did is just insane. Will never be done again


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

women's soccer starts tomorrow. I care about it somewhat because it is full national teams.

Men's soccer I could care less.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Not having much expectations for Finland to win anything this year. Our best chances lie in women's freestyle wrestling and possibly javelin throw which usually is where finns do well.

I like olympics though, gives me opportunity to watch something from tv i normally don't see.. Like Archery.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> I can't wait to see who gets sick and who gets the zika virus and what countries it spreads to.


That is just over-hype media BS. There is going to be less than 25 people that get infected, you can bet on that


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

it won't even be 25.

what a start for the Canadian soccer women! Score 20 seconds into the game. Need to hold the fort in the second half here, playing with 10 players.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Canadians wiping the floor with the Aussies.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn. really good have used a brace from that PK.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

don't think i've ever been less hyped for an Olympics

nobody is ever topping london 2012

we do everything better than everybody, GOAT opening ceremony (John Lennon :mark, GOAT everything


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mostly looking forward to women's football..good start, even if the Brazilian fans were coming off as immature brats during the US game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

American teams not being popular in the rest of the world??? I don't believe it.

Good start for the Canadian women. Upsetting the Aussies. Barring some weird weird shit, that will mean second in the group and a winnable quarter-final game against the runner up of Group E (So Sweden I'm thinking)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So Usian Bolt, Jessica Ennis and Mo Farah aren't in action till the end of next week? :moyes8


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> So Usian Bolt, Jessica Ennis and Mo Farah aren't in action till the end of next week? :moyes8


Do you even know Olympic scheduling bruh :lol

Week 1 swimming, week 2 athletics


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

haribo said:


> *Week 1 swimming*


:hmm: Is Michael Phelps still around?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Literally didn't even know its starting this week. Hopefully the excitement will come back to me as it starts. As always, go USA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> American teams not being popular in the rest of the world??? I don't believe it.
> 
> Good start for the Canadian women. Upsetting the Aussies. Barring some weird weird shit, that will mean second in the group and a winnable quarter-final game against the runner up of Group E (So Sweden I'm thinking)


Talking about the zika chants directed at Hope and the booing that was only for her. It seemed the crowd couldn't care less about the game itself and was intent on being as bratty as possible.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nigeria men win their soccer opener 5-4 over Japan.....5 hours after arriving in Brazil.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Most of sports will happen during the night where I live, sucks that I'll have to get up in the middle of the night to watch Lithuania's basketball games.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So the opening ceremony starts tonight at 11:30pm and ends round about 4am.......uttahere


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't see this being better than London 2012. No bias there at all :side:

The Olympics peaked at this very moment -


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna watch a bit of the opening ceremony, cos I happen to be home right now :lol It's 11am Saturday morning here, so the timing isn't that bad. I don't have the sports channels on cable though, so I'm stuck with free to air coverage with ads LOL.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Full of sports that nobody gives a fuck about at any other time. Couldn't give a shit about them. BMX? Piss the fuck off.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

this is already the worst Olympics of all time


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ceremony has been great, can't imagine being there live.

The delay must be crazy though. I'm seeing people talk about the countries actually walking out and I'm not even close to being there I think. Plus the ads are a fucking joke, why can't the show the whole ceremony without them.

I always knew Brady's wife was a huge star and made more money than him but wow :done


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Full of sports that nobody gives a fuck about at any other time. Couldn't give a shit about them. BMX? Piss the fuck off.


Too bad, bruh. BMX is awesome to watch. Might be the best event at the olympics. Fast paced, anything can happen chaos. It's exciting because anybody in the event can win and no other Olympic sport is like that.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Refugee Olympic team 

:nowords


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conceived a baby when Greece entered the stadium, baby was born before Brazil entered the stadium.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

You had to leave your country because of violence,because of hunger or just because you are different :duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

A lot of fine female athletes at the opening ceremony. That is all


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

"Oooh, she could be cute. Just needs to walk closer..."

*CAMERA CUTS*

shit.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

My son watched the opening ceremony, I will most likely only tune in for the gymnastic events. Maybe a couple of the track and field events....100 meter, hurdles. Is this the games where they have archery? I do enjoy that. No swimming or diving though. And forget the horseback riding events.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> American teams not being popular in the rest of the world??? I don't believe it.
> 
> Good start for the Canadian women. Upsetting the Aussies. Barring some weird weird shit, that will mean second in the group and a winnable quarter-final game against the runner up of Group E (So Sweden I'm thinking)


The US team just needs to embrace it. 

I'm not really interested in the opening ceremony but I'm sure I'll watch a good deal of it once it starts.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The way they set up the rings was pretty creative and amazing


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I, for one, am excited. The 2012 games totally passed me by, I was flipping channels one day and happened upon them and at that point, they were 75% over with. I've always enjoyed the Summer Games. I guess its because, coming from Canada, we place such an emphasis on the Winter Games that it almost feels...stifling. Hockey, hockey, hockey. It gets tiresome. The Summer Games, nobody has expectations from Canada, so you can enjoy it purely from a casual fan perspective. I really like watching the Track and Field, since most of those events are ones that originated from the first games back in Greece thousands of years ago. Shotput, Discus, Javelin, High Jump, Long Jump, etc. In other words, the things I don't often get to see. I don't give a damn about the marathon racing, rowing, soccer or anything. I can see that just walking around outside. I'm determined to pay more attention to these games. I know that with Zika and the protests, a lot of top tier athletes aren't going, which kind of sucks, but it should be entertaining. 

Events I want to see:

-fencing
-track and field
-diving
-gymnastics (bars, rings, trampoline, that kinda stuff, not the rhythmic events where they dance with a ribbon)
-swimming
-water polo
-archery


The gymnastics and swimming start tomorrow on NBC, which I'll be tuning in for. Stupid CBC only has cycling, and fuck that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a little nervous and got a bad feeling that Bolt isn't winning this year. The injury worries me.:sad:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> don't think i've ever been less hyped for an Olympics
> 
> nobody is ever topping london 2012
> 
> we do everything better than everybody, GOAT opening ceremony (John Lennon :mark, GOAT everything


With the exception of:

Cuisine, WW2, Henry VIII, Kim Philby, Brexit, One Direction, Rotherham sex abuse scandal, Gary Glitter, Harold Shipman, Jack the Ripper...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Let the games begin :mark:


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

The queen of the Olympics so far is the lady from the Bahamas who was the only woman to come out in 4 inch heels. Mad respect.:applause


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope the USA massacres all other job countries. May all you other geek nations win participation awards.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little nervous and got a bad feeling that Bolt isn't winning this year. The injury worries me.:sad:


It will definitely be his most impressive victory if he does manage to pull it off. A grade 1 tear of the hamstring can sometimes take months to fully recover from although he did run freely in London a couple of weeks ago. If Bolt does not win i hope that Gatlin is not the one to benefit. His shady past will never go away for me. Yohan Blake, Trayvon Bromell and Jimmy Vicaut all have decent chances but Bolt is definitely the favourite 

It is the 200m that i think he might come unstuck. Lashawn Merritt has been by far the best 200m runner this year and i fancy him to take the gold although you can never ignore Bolts experience and ability to perform when it really matters


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I missed half of the opening ceremony but I liked what I saw. Not the most impressive opening ever, but still pretty good (Y)

Am I the only person who likes watching the countries come out during it? :lol I don't even know why but I do. I love seeing who gets the biggest cheers!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

1 for 1 on getting up at 5:30 to watch the Olympics. Proud of myself.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Water polo is life. Dudes are generating so much power from treading water that their whole upper body will come out the water. Then they'll start trying to drown each other and now and then someone will absolutely heave one top bins. And they play the motherfucking Jaws theme for the tip off (or whatever it's called)! Plus I like their wee bunnets. Andre would love this. 

Life, brothers. Life.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

upset that the CBC website wasn't streaming the women's handball this morning. 

Such an underrated sport.

Have to go spend most of today and tomorrow morning with the wife's side of the family. Not happy about it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoyed watching women's 10m air rifle finals.

Looking forward for archery events.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Expect total domination from South Korea in Archery, London final was epic shotout between Mexico and Korea.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Adam Peaty absolutely slaying folks in the 100m breaststroke.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

USA takes first gold of the Olympics and in rifle no less. 

#OlympicGoldsMatter


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:wilkins :wilkins

EDIT: Not the greatest thumbnail choice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...-looked-a-bit-like-a-giant-vagina--bJ07Sjp1Db

Doubt too many people here would share this opinion as they have obviously never seen a vagina.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

What is a vagina?



haribo said:


> :wilkins :wilkins
> 
> EDIT: Not the greatest thumbnail choice


Oh my Christ. That is horrific.

(I wouldn't watch this unless you want to see someone break their vagina, btw)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I got to watch archery, ping pong, and beach volley ball today. 

Beach volleyball is amazing. They spike all the time, dive all over the place, and block spikes. It's great. I'm watching the US vs. Australia right now. Also the Australians are super hot (not that the Americans are hideous monsters or anything). I mean just google Mariafe Artacho. This is a great sport.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> What is a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst injury to see since Kevin Ware of Louisville broke his leg in the NCAA tournament. The leg is just not meant to bend that way no matter how flexible gymnasts are.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love when people fall and they try to steady them self


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Phelps swims tonight, I think.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

The only thing I'm interested about in the Rio Olympics:









Brazil have fucked this up alright.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brazil couldn't win their first football game and now they're gonna lose against Lithuania in basketball.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Anybody else watching the handball? The women's games have been awesome so far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gymnastics girls are lowkey washed this year. 

But I'm here to say that the Gawdess is happy and putting in WORK.


























Tutya Yilmaz :ghost


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brazilian beach volleyball team is one of my favorites to watch.

And LTU-BRA basketball is ridiculous and I love it. I expected us to be better, but I didn't expect 58-29 at half time for sure.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Where the fuck are you guys watching archery, rifle shooting and handball? I made a list of all the channels the games are on and I can't find any of them. Its swimming (fine) and then shitty rowing and cycling.


Major props to the Canadian women's 7s rugby team, they were killing it yesterday.

And Canada won a bronze in the women's 4x100m relay. That's always cool.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder if the wee russian lassie broke her toes doing the gymnastics, looked like it as she made contact with the floor.

online has more events


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Did anyone catch Ebinuma's performance earlier today in -66 Men's Judo? Greatness.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Where the fuck are you guys watching archery, rifle shooting and handball? I made a list of all the channels the games are on and I can't find any of them. Its swimming (fine) and then shitty rowing and cycling.
> 
> 
> Major props to the Canadian women's 7s rugby team, they were killing it yesterday.
> ...


CBC has streams of pretty much every event on their website. BBC might be doing something similar?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bbc iplayer has all the events


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Holy fuck that cycling crash. Had been watching about 40 minutes when bam


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We can count on haribo to be here front and centre with the reporting of any horrific, near death injuries. The morbid bastard that he is. 

(that was nasty as fuck, btw. Think she's in a decent state of recovery now, though)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gymnastics girls are lowkey washed this year.
> 
> But I'm here to say that the Gawdess is happy and putting in WORK.
> 
> ...


Sorry man. Some of those gals on the Dutch team are :done


















































I'll take the Wevers twins and Celine Van Gerner.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Where oh where did you find Simone Biles America? I mean holy shit. what a gymnast. I mean Svetlana Khorkina will remain my favourite for life but dear god.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry man. Some of those gals on the Dutch team are :done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ana Derek was nice too. Some bad landings thou :mj2










Agreed with Simone Biles. Geezus :mj2 she killed it with that confidence.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympics/82900488/Olympics-2016-Chinese-fury-after-Mack-Horton-defeats-Sun-Yang-for-400m-freestyle-gold


Mack Horton of Australia defeated Chinese swimmer Sun Yang for the gold in the 400m freestyle. Horton was kind of a dick and dismissed Yang because Yang had a short ban in 2014 for testing positive for a banned substance of some sort that was contained in a heart medication he was taking, and wasn't a PED. Anyway, a video of Yang in tears after winning the Silver and not Gold went viral in China and they're all rallying around him, which is pretty cool. However, they've gone ape shit on Horton, calling him out for taunting and saying he has displayed poor sportsmanship. Horton did an interview where he reiterated what he said:



> "I used the word 'drug cheat' because he tested positive," Horton told reporters. "I just have a problem with him testing positive and still competing."
> 
> The anger is only likely to intensify as news filters through that *Horton has since conceded it was part of a deliberate ploy to unsettle his rival*.



What an ass...I mean, the Olympics are supposed to determine who the best athlete in the world is, when it comes to a particular event. For all we know, Sun Yang could very well be the best swimmer in the 400m on Earth, but he got thrown off his game because of taunts and accusations made by another swimmer, which were done on purpose to screw with him. Now, someone who may not be the best swimmer has a gold medal because of mind games. What does that have to do with being the best athlete? I thought the Olympics were about competition, but in a friendly manner? Like the Greeks used to think, if you went up against a better person and lost, you had the pleasure of competing against the best, and if you won, you got to revel in the praise of being the best yourself, so it was win-win. Now its not about sportsmanship, but just who can win.

I understand some may think "well it was smart of Horton, he threw Yang off his game and as a pro athlete, Yang should know how to focus and tune him out." My point is that this kind of thing is the opposite of what the Olympics stand for. You compete and the best will rise to the top. Trying to mess with the opposition, whether it be through blunt force like, say, Tonya Harding, or even small things like making cruel accusations and calling your opponent a cheater to get a psychological advantage...that doesn't determine the best physical athlete, it determines the best at using cheap tricks. Let's say I challenged Horton to a race and 5 minutes before, I passed along information for someone to tell him that his parents died in an accident. As a result, he dashed off to go to the hospital, so I won by forfeit because he didn't show up. Then I tell him later that I made it all up just to distract him so I could win. Am I the better athlete? Well, judging by the result, I guess so, since I won. Forfeit, better time, disqualification, doesn't matter, I won, so I'm better. Like, what does that solve? It goes completely against the spirit of the games by doing something that, while legal, is morally unethical.

Thoughts?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20996464_21017915,00.html



Simone Biles...she did really well today, she's pretty damn awesome. But this article claims she's the greatest gymnast in history...













Bitch please, come back when you have 3 golds and seven perfect 10s in a single Olympics.









THEN we can talk "greatest gymnast in history."


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> We can count on haribo to be here front and centre with the reporting of any horrific, near death injuries. The morbid bastard that he is.
> 
> (that was nasty as fuck, btw. Think she's in a decent state of recovery now, though)


CBC reporting that she has a concussion and three cracked vertebrae. Sounds horrible.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Devastated to only now learn that McKayla Maroney retired this year :hogan

At least I'll forever have her selfies.



PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> We can count on haribo to be here front and centre with the reporting of any horrific, near death injuries. The morbid bastard that he is.


I mean, it's the real reason we watch the diving right? Just to shit ourselves when the heads get a few inches from smacking the board.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McKayla's getting on in years. She's the grand old age of twenty now. 



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61770898 said:


> CBC reporting that she has a concussion and three cracked vertebrae. Sounds horrible.


I actually didn't know that. I just read a report earlier that she was conscious and showing tangible signs of recovery. I'm not surprised about the cracked vertebrae, though. That landing was horrendous.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

haribo said:


> :wilkins :wilkins
> 
> EDIT: Not the greatest thumbnail choice


:enzo

Thats just horrifying


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Darko Saric just blocked Pau Gasol's shot attempt at the end of the game to give Croatia the win over Spain. Huge upset! Bojan Bodganovic was a beast out there too!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

back from my weekend out in the boonies, and ready to watch some Olympic swimming finals.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PHELPS :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I realize it's a little different cause Olympic soccer is u23, but still, lol at Brazil and Iraq ending 0-0


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympics/82900488/Olympics-2016-Chinese-fury-after-Mack-Horton-defeats-Sun-Yang-for-400m-freestyle-gold
> 
> 
> Mack Horton of Australia defeated Chinese swimmer Sun Yang for the gold in the 400m freestyle. Horton was kind of a dick and dismissed Yang because Yang had a short ban in 2014 for testing positive for a banned substance of some sort that was contained in a heart medication he was taking, and wasn't a PED. Anyway, a video of Yang in tears after winning the Silver and not Gold went viral in China and they're all rallying around him, which is pretty cool. However, they've gone ape shit on Horton, calling him out for taunting and saying he has displayed poor sportsmanship. Horton did an interview where he reiterated what he said:
> ...


Is this the same China who have been caught falsifying Gymnasts age in the past? and now they are throwing there toys out of the pram over a few words

Here is one example
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/29/sports/olympics/29gymnast.html?_r=0

The words pot kettle black spring to mind

Horton said a few things to get in Yangs head and it worked perfectly. Fair play to him. Yang bottled it and Horton delivered when it mattered 

Horton was 100% correct with what he said anyway. Yang had tested positive for a banned substance. Weather it was a PED or not it was on the banned list so unkout to that Chinese junkie and the rest of his bitter nation


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The Russians are ultra heels. Don't remember seeing anything like it at the Olympics before.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

19 Gold Medals motherfuckers 



























*19*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Phelps :banderas

Dat turn :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

morning.

Just some rowing heats on right now really. Being a coxswain has to be the easiest gig you can do in terms of winning a medal at the Olympics.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Love watching the hockey such a fun sport. Mostly waiting for the rugby sevens now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, me too. really looking forward to the rugby sevens semis and finals later today. Go Canada!!!

Men's 10m air rifle, the first medal event of the day starting here momentarily. Can't imagine it will be shown on tv though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Awkward parent interviews who have obviously never done tv before are the best bad thing ever.

Canada women's rugby semis starting now. Go Canada!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Some cracking swims coming up in the pool later tonight and tomorrow. 

The women's handball is exceptional. I'm not entirely clear on the rules but I'll be fucked if it's not great fun. Spanish goalkeeper is better at her near post than Davey De Gea.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Team Handball is fucking awesome. Shame it is not more popular. Every 4 years I enjoy it so much....then I don't watch another second of it for the next 47 months.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fucking Telma man :bosstrips

That juji, holy shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canadian women with an epic comeback against the Serbs in basketball. Down 12 to start the fourth quarter, they won the fourth 26-10 to win by 4.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Currently got the men's diving on, though I don't really feel comfortable watching these blokes in their kiddie speedos.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

c'mon Canada, get this bronze in women's rugby!


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

ESPN's web site has a nice set up for the medal tracker even if it is not updated properly. They do not have the US Women's 4x100 m freestyle silver listed as an example.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Female Brits absolutely embarrassing themselves in the rugby 7s.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

great medal game from the ladies to claim rugby bronze.

the gold medal game should be a cracker as well.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Currently got the men's diving on, though I don't really feel comfortable watching these blokes in their kiddie speedos.


It's not gay it's Olympic diving.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Natecore said:


> It's not gay it's Olympic diving.


^The official, IOC tagline.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not much of a gymnastics guy, USA basketball is a blow out. Slim pickings to watch right now.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I have it on in the background. Better than anything Raw will have on tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course, NZ choked in the women's rugby 7s and only got silver :lol Typical! We have 2 medals now, both silver LOL.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Question to Russia

HOW DO YOU CHEAT AND STILL LOSE!!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to Lilly King on topping the performance enhanced Yulia Efimova. It was like Rocky IV come to life. :banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

When does the gymnastics start? The gymnastics is my one of my favorites.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> When does the gymnastics start? The gymnastics is my one of my favorites.



They started like 2 days ago.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Loved the olympics so far. Shame finns can't perform good enough to get into medals. Closest Finns got to a final was in men's trap shooting. One miss less and we would have gotten in it.



stevefox1200 said:


> Question to Russia
> 
> HOW DO YOU CHEAT AND STILL LOSE!!?


only one gif is valid answer: :reneelel


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

apparently the IOC sent our a memo to all athletes to stop accusing other athletes of being on the juice.

Japan just upset New Zealand in men's rugby sevens.

Not as big as when they beat South Africa in last year's World Cup, but still a big upset.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Japan beating New Zealand was pretty cool upset. Would have thought this would be an easy medal for New Zealand. Hopefully GB can take this group now :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well South Africa rebounded to get a medal at the World Cup last year after getting upset by Japan.

so in field hockey, if the ball hits your foot in the crease, the other team gets a penalty corner which apparently has a success rate of about 20%.

so for the ball bouncing off your shoe, the other team get a 1 in 5 chance of scoring.

Stupidest rule I have ever heard of in the history of sport.

(if I am correct in my understanding)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

from what I remember of hockey in school that sounds sort of correct


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Monica Puig is playing the most beautiful tennis at the Olympics motivated by some of the most beautiful beaches,finest cuisine and cool dudes back home.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canada beat Germany in women's soccer. First time in 13 lifetime meetings between the two sides.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*DOMINATE GYMNASTICS​*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the tension on the starting blocks for the 200m butterfly. Holy shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

And Phelps does it again. 

Gold medal number 20, super close race too


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, the Japanese guy came form nowhere and almost caught him at the end.

Don't care what anybody says. GOAT Swimmer. Not even Spitz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was established after 2008 imo, now he's just so fucking far ahead of anyone else.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

21.

because why the fuck not


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:done 


Where does this put him now on the country list


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

20th!! i meant 21st!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763190363628662785


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Greatest of all time :banderas

I always feel more excited watching him at the Olympics than I do watching Bolt

And he still has a few more events left :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching Phelps was great. Ledecky is dominant even though she has the Creature's hairline from_ Penny Dreadful_.  US Women's team was so dominant that there was minimal tension watching them perform. All in all, it was a great night of Olympic viewing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as if the cycling descents weren't scary enough, let's make the road wet for added fun.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

except id tie a gold MEDAL not a metal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

haha, that's an awesome typo.

Amazingly, no fatalities in the cycling road race and it looks like it's raining even harder now. Miracles do exist! *knock on wood*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NBC's coverage has been awful..... And it is a common refrain it seems. Reading some news stories about how the scheduling is horrid and the over produced fluff pieces are completely unwanted. 

Guess people want to watch athletics for the athletics... Not some weird melodrama. Who knew?

Still, Phelps was great while Ludecki and that one Hungarian woman were just awesome to watch.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Team USA basketball looking like a bunch of damn fools that couldn't catch a kangaroo :kobelol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Team USA basketball looks terrible


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Australia down 4 with 2 to go. 

Damn, Kyrie just hit a clutch 3.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm just waiting for the news to break, lol.

- Vic


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Phelps uses heated suction cup therapy. that > steroids


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yay! Lithuania has just won its first medals in Rio, silver and bronze, both in rowing. Swimming and boxing were disappointments, still have high hopes for basketball.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

good first round for Graham Delaet on the golf course. He's from my hometown. Hopefully he can keep it up for the next 3 rounds.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

This Fiji performance in the Rugby Sevens final

:ambrose4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow congrats Fiji!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Phelps and Loche about to go to war.

optimistic for Penny's race tonight and a potential fourth medal.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

What war? :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at the Canadian commentators in the 200 IM final.

They had Phelps and Loche mixed up the whole way. Last 25m talking about how Loche was finally beating Phelps. Then the race ended and it listed who won. Awkward 5 seconds of silence. Then the announcer apologized.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Phelps :bow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Penny! Tied for first in the 100m free with the American.

4 Olympic medals and she is only 16 years old.

Canada should bring the penny back into monetary circulation to honor her.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phelps is Legend, Biles is GOAT, and Simone Manuel stole the show!

:mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> Penny! Tied for first in the 100m free with the American.
> 
> 4 Olympic medals and she is only 16 years old.
> 
> Canada should bring the penny back into monetary circulation to honor her.


Just hope she doesn;'t fall off the rails like Missy Franklin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in 2012 I was pissed at Missy for swimming for the States instead of Canada. In 2016, you guys can have her.

Just enjoying Penny for what she is doing this year, and hopefully the next 2 Olympics to come.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We're finally on to the good stuff :woo:woo:woo

Lets go Bolt, Farrah and Jessica Ennis!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nadine Visser. Dutch Heptahlon. I'm in love.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Jessica Ennis is so hot, what an arse she has. That is all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope Solo has been really shaky the last two games.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Jessica Ennis is so hot, what an arse she has. That is all.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> Hope Solo has been really shaky the last two games.


*She's having a breakdown at the moment, isn't she. I'm guessing Sweden parked the bus tonight from the quotes I've seen.*


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Bradley Wiggins and the lads

:becky


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck USA women's soccer is out :sad:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sir Bradley Wiggins has now surpassed Sir Chris Hoy as Britain's most decorated Olympic athlete :cheer 

Five Golds, One Silver and Two Bronze Medals.

:clap:clap:clap:bow


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stating the obvious but Hope Solo is a cunt


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

she has passed Wambaugh as the most hated player in USA women's soccer history.

Canada just beat France 1-0 in one of the other quarter-finals. I love it!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sore loser Solo, she hits his nephew, laughs at the Zika situation, say those ridiculous things on twitter, bad sportmanship on the PK. 

She deserves the hate.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

another medal chance for Canada in the 200m backstroke here right away.

Hopefully Elliott Freeman gets everyone's name right tonight. haha.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

3 silver medals in 100m butterfly.:sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God daym that was insane. 





Canada has become a real force in women's football recently


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ledecky is clowning the field at the moment.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Hope Solo has been really shaky the last two games.


She comes across as a total bitch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY FUCK ANYONE SEE CARTER'S LAST THROW IN THE SHOT PUT WOW


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brazil/Australia going into extra time in women's football.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow another Penalty shootout.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Young Joseph Schooling in 2008










8 years later defeats Phelps for gold :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can always count on Islamic athletes to behave like a cunt


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764274250395947009


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wife and kids out of town for the day. Nothing but sitting on my ass watching Olympics all day!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Usain Bolt has finally arrived :woo:woo:woo

The confidence and swagger he displayed during that heat :banderas This man is the closest athlete to a modern day Muhammad Ali IMO. He's got an insane amount of charisma and universal appeal, the cheers from the crowd say it all.

Looks like Jessica Ennis won't have an easy time reclaiming her Gold heptathlon medal. She's just been overtaken by Nafissatou Thiam during the long jump. There's still the javelin and 800m left though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Briane Theisen-Eaton is struggling. 5th place in the hep with 2 events left.

Nobody dislikes Usain Bolt. Maybe the only people are ones who think he is on the juice.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If there was as many cycling events as swimming, Britain could top this medal table :side:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:lmao

Love how audience started leaving right after Bolt had run his qualifier.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ran his qualifier??? That's generous. Jogged is more like it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am still worried about Bolt's hamstring, but so far, so good.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764539658906763264
:lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

is that legit??? If so that wins the internet for today.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Argentina vs Brazil, basketball, what a game. Best one of the tournament so far. Two overtimes, Nocioni and Campazzo were super great.

Also watching Nadal vs Del Potro right now, really great game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a lot of really shaky dives in the women's 3m diving semi-finals.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Fantastic game between Del Potro and Nadal. 

Del Potro/Murray is gonna be nuts. Can't wait.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PUIG WINS SINGLES GOLD!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Super Saturday Part II :mark::mark:

Lets go Mo, Jessica and Rutherford!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ennis can fuck off (she will win though).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessica Ennis :yum:

What time is the MoBOT?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> Ennis can fuck off


:woah

Why the hate?



Green Light said:


> What time is the MoBOT?


I think his race starts at 1:25 am.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I prefer Merritt in the 200m rather than the 400m. If anyone can take the gold from Bolt it will be him

Mo goes in the 10,000m at 01.27


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow do Brits ever love their track cycling.

It's almost like hockey here in Canada.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good first jump from Rutherford.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

#MoTime :lmao

Man this long jump is intense. Very competitive.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> wow do Brits ever love their track cycling.
> 
> It's almost like hockey here in Canada.


We got a guaranteed Gold and Silver in the mens sprint final tomorrow and I fully expect Laura Trott to win another gold in the women's omnium on Tuesday. Also got Cavendish to go yet in the Mens Omnium

Plenty more medal opportunitys for the British in cycling still to come :grin2:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Some throw that from Ennis-Hill.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

Britain always does weirdly well at the Olympics. Tiny country with not a huge population, but consistently third or fourth in the medals table. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Here we go :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck cant find a stream for 10,000

Nevermind got it. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely no way is Rutherford winning the Long Jump.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is nerve wracking :hutz


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*3 laps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well in Mo!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mo :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:YES:fuckyeah

He did it!!!!!!!:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*KING MO. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

amazing finishing kick from Mo Farah to win the 10,000m


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rutherford has no hope.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy shit, that South African had one almighty leap.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

800m time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've just witnessed history roud Take a bow son









It's looking tough for Mr Rutherford at the moment :francis


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit this long jump is getting epic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Was always going to be hard for Rutherford. He was extremely lucky in 2012. No one's THAT lucky.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This long jump though :sodone

HAND IN THE SAND

DRAMA :woo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This long jump :krillin3

Uh oh, controversy?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Phew. Lawson's left hand just gave Rutherford a bronze.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*LOL CONTROVERSY SON *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lawson screwed Lawson


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Best long jump contest I've ever seen. No way near WR but any of those 4 guys could've won.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Henderson!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

2:22.82 - Thiam's best 800m 
2:07.81 - Ennis-Hill's best.

It's still possible...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The derrieres on some of these athletes :yum:

Schippers :jjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What is it about Jamaica that it's able to produce so many great sprinters?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greg rutherford  seems like such a passionate guy


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dafne Schippers still my number 1 <3 <3 <3 <3


Congrats Thompson, amazing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shelly-Ann :sad:

Greg Rutherford up there crying cause he _only_ got bronze. Came across a bit of a tit there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> Greg Rutherford up there crying cause he _only_ got bronze. Came across a bit of a tit there.


:red

He's the defending champion so of course he's going to be gutted.








Joel!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> :red
> 
> He's the defending champion so of course he's going to be gutted.
> 
> ...


I have no problem that he wanted to win and even if he showed a bit of anger, fine by me. But to cry? He's extremely lucky to even have got that bronze medal tonight. He should be grateful, not bemoaning it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> I have no problem that he wanted to win and even if he showed a bit of anger, fine by me. But to cry? He's extremely lucky to even have got that bronze medal tonight. He should be grateful, not bemoaning it.


These athletes are always awash with emotion after events. They're physically and mentally drained. I agree with you to an extent but I can cut him some slack given his competitive nature.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> He's the defending champion so of course he's going to be gutted.


He should count himself lucky he even won that tbh. He peaked during a period where long jumping wasn't that great. Any other Olympics and he wouldn't have won the gold.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But that's the thing. I'm not condemning the competitive nature. Just saying show some anger, rather than blubber (yes, I am exaggerating a bit here as he didn't cry to that extent) all over the TV.

This is perfect example of what is acceptable:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*23*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on Jess :fingerscrossed


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LET'S GO JESS :yas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:gameover


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SO so close for Ennis


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brianne Theisen-Eaton is decent :bjpenn


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey we walked away with a Gold, Silver and Bronze, that's not so bad 

Does Michael Phelps really now have 23 Gold Medals? unk:done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Paula Radcliffe ain't too shabby either when she ain't shitting on the side of the road :bjpenn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck when is the 100m Men's final? No fucking way Im gonna miss that live


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I watched women's 100m run. Was expecting Pryce to win it again but no.. though it still went in Jamaica :lol



Juggernaut said:


> Fuck when is the 100m Men's final? No fucking way Im gonna miss that live


It's tonight. I dont know your timezone but i'm from Finland.. and current time is almost noon. And the run is done somewhere after 4am on monday morning my time.


----------



## chrislatimer2004 (Sep 28, 2004)

Team GB doing so well so far so i'm delighted. It was a shame Jess Ennis couldnt catch Thiam for the hepthalton gold but mo farah delivered big again


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mo Farah did similarily what Lasse Viren did 1972. He fell too during the 10km run... only to get up and go win gold medal.


----------



## chrislatimer2004 (Sep 28, 2004)

He's the best European long distance runner since the great Lasse Viren thats for sure


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the 100m final is at about 9:25 eastern standard time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Phelps stays retired, although he could come back and pick up two relay medals in Japan and get that gold count to 25. I think he'll be content with 23-3-2.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

olympic golf ftw


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mixed doubles final crowd..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

women's 3m springboard finals on now. Good chance for a Canadian medal from Abel.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone know when the Men's Tennis final is?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

scheduled to start in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> scheduled to start in about 15 minutes.


Thank you


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

cbc just said 4 est.

so I guess it got pushed back a bit.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:moore :whiteknight


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

First the queen Pernille Blume wins first gold in women's 50 m freestyle, first since 1948 and then bronze in 4 × 100 metre medley relay, great stuff, especially after hearing how she pretty much quit because of her body being stressed out 6 months ago and told that she was too short to make it in women's 50 m freestyle. 
Watched a segment where the tv channel TV2 was home with her mom watching the finals, pretty great watch that was, and watching her bawl her eyes out after hearing her mom watch it was touching. 

Cheers Pernille









Hopefully gonna watch Mark O. Madsen secure himself some gold in wrestling before I'm going to bed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn. Abel 4th in women's springboard. The Italian pushed her for the bronze and deserved it. Amazing diving from the gold medalist. 4 dives in the 80's and the one that wasn't was a 79.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Genking48 said:


> .


:bbrown3


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Argentinians sure know how to keep crowd alive during Tennis game, love it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well somebody has to.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gold for the Russian, Roman Vlasov in mens greco-roman wrestling 75kg, you still got silver Mark, good effort.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

100M Tonight. :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Del Potro looks :done

Or maybe not :evil


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Come on Del Potro :sad:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The physio was clearly rubbing PEDs into Del Potro's legs after that fifth game smh :side:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolute monster tennis from del Potro and Murray.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Have to keep switching between Tennis and track


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Incredible last set. Well done Andy, English hero :drose :moore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was pulling for Delpo but congrats to Andy. Crowd was fucking ridiculous to play against


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gatlin's taking the gold brehs, calling it anda


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That was pretty nice tennis olympic final.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Gatlin's taking the gold brehs, calling it anda


*YOU SURE ABOUT THAT SON*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bolttttt


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic match! That crowd was awesome.

Mr. Murray is really starting to make a name for himself now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ridiculous semi final jog from Bolt.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Holy shit. Johnsons 400m record just been smashed. WTF


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've finally witnessed a new World Record :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Incredible 400M final, incredible.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

From lane 8 as well. Crazy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was special.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What the fuck :wtf2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Johnson :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Gutted that Johnsons 200m and 400m records have now gone :frown2:

His running style was the most unique i have ever seen. Cant help but think that if he was competing is today's era he would still hold both records. Sports science has come a very long way in the last 20 years


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's time for the 100m :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bolt. The greatest.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

BOLT WINS LOL


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Shame he couldn't go sub-9.6 but still :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*
*GOAT*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's been an honor and a privilege to witness this man in action, he's a sensational athlete who's transcended the sport and will go down in the history books as one of the greats :bow:bow:bow


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

GOAT ! IMPOSSIBLE TO DISLIKE THIS MAN!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope he parties with the Sweedish womens volleyball team again tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

de Grasse will win gold in 2020, book it.

Bolt is amazing. Nothing you don't already know.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still got 200m and 4x100m relay. :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

We are truely blessed to witness two GOAT at the same time in Phelps and Bolt. Dominance in 3 straight Olympics.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was so nervous that Bolt would come up short, but his finishing speed is unreal. Just awesome. Hope he gets the next two golds as well. :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Headliner doubted Bolt :bosque

His interview was interesting, saying the field ran slower because of the quick turnaround between the semi's and the final, which makes complete sense. I don't doubt he'll win all 3 golds again unless Jamaica drop the baton, the 100m was the only one that wasn't a lock. I feel by the time he retires he'll be remembered as fondly as Muhammad Ali.

BBC made an apt comment how if Bolt had competed 2000 years ago they would have put him on Mount Olympus and called him the God of Speed.

Also, Team GB have been outstanding :clap Would love to see Cavendish win Gold now, as well as Bolt completing the triple triple.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bolt and Phelps both. Two athletes who will be once in a lifetime.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I feel privileged to have been alive to see athletes such as Usain Bolt, Michael Phelps and Jim Leighton. We're truly blessed, brothers.

Seriously, though, I was thinking he might come up a tiny bit short because of the injuries in the run up (not hugely dissimilar to Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce). Was never really in doubt though, was it? And that grin at the line will be immortalised in Internet meme history. 

Doubt anybody touches him in the 200.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Wanted to watch men's 100m run live but i just was too tired to stay awake.

Mira Potkonen defeated reigning olympic champion and 5 time world champion Katie Taylor. Finally some success on Finland too :woo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first day back at work today after being off for 9 days. I had withdrawals.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay so there's a few things I want to share real quick.

First off, 



 has been such a riot. What a personality. :sodone


Secondly, and maybe my favorite personal moment of the tournament thusfar, you have this NBC commentator mistaking the Dutch Royal Family for the athlete's family and friends, referring to the queen as the athlete's wife :bosque

http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archiv...ing-gold-and-queen-maxima-gets-a-new-husband/


Our swimmers underperformed. Schippers got injured to the point where she couldn't go full strength. One of our male gymnists got on a bender and skipped a training against his trainer's expressed wishes, so the union sent him home. He sued them. The right to return to rio to compete in the finals was put on civil trial live on stream. He didn't get the nod. One of our bicyclists had the gold in reach but tumbled and damn near lost more than just some medal. Lows there definitely were. But then I just watch Sanne Wevers perform the best personal crossbeam performance of her lifetime and it's all forgotten! ostivity


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

CBC hosts talking about handball has been one of the surprizes of the games with how popular it is. 

They say this every single Olympics!!!! If it happens every single time, how is it a surprize every single time?????


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam what a diving finish at the womens 400m final. Felix just missed out


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandon_Starc

one of the GoT reference tweets i've seen today: "they said he'l never walk again but he can high jump"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

normally I wouldn't advise diving across the finish line in running races, but it appeared to work quite well for her.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

@[USER]Joel[/USER]












No wonder she came 3rd


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

genuine lol. well played.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765550476947521536
Defending Olympic champion.. this should be OK..


:bosque


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

haribo said:


> @[USER]Joel[/USER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We finished second, bastard. :hoganars

(I never thought it was possible to love that woman any more than I already did. So I'm stealing that photo) 


Never saw the fight, but Michael Conlan evidently did not believe he should've lost. Nothing I've read suggests he wasn't justified in being upset, either. Fella went apeshit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> Never saw the fight, but Michael Conlan evidently did not believe he should've lost. Nothing I've read suggests he wasn't justified in being upset, either. Fella went apeshit.


:lmao


Just watched the fight and he was shafted no doubt, Not as bad as the Kazakh heavyweight last night but he was definitely screwed over. Conlan was going ape shit in his interview after the fight calling the AIBA (Amateur International Boxing Association) corrupt and a bunch of cheats


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

"They're cheatin' bastards. Don't give a fuck if I'm cursing on TV. Amateur boxing stinks; it's corrupts from the core right to the top."


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> @[USER]Joel[/USER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tripsscust

Me and her are THROUGH.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What a boss.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Took me about a week to get sucked in but now I'm well and truly whoring myself out on the Olympics again. Was probably inevitable once the Athletics and Cycling started. 

Bolt will already be remembered as one of the all time great athletes of any sport but if he does complete the triple triple then he's completely and utterly immortalised for eternity. I mean after 2012 repeating the treble he was locked down in the class of the greatest sportsmen ever but now he's just pushing his way further and further to the very top of even that class. Seb compared him to being remembered like Ali is a few pages back and that's spot on. You can argue other Athletes and Olympians being "better" than him and having more impressive accomplishments but like Ali, he rises above all basically all of them with his personality. 9/9 would be insane. Nobody's even close to messing with him on that. 200m should be his barring an error during the Final. 4x100 is the test but only because he's reliant on team mates and not just himself, but even then it'll take a couplet of monster races from the US runners. Blake looking in good form at least is reassuring on that front. Class, flair and once in a lifetime talent.

Shelly Ann and Schippers both losing the 100m :mj2

Team GB bossing the Cycling again :moore. Arguably would have been another Gold too for Cavendish had he not messed up in the Devil, although that point is kinda moot because the same would have to apply for Hansen who would have made up massive points going from the first out to one of the last out. The Cycling events are generally always good watches too, should make it a longer schedule, not like the events aren't there to be added. And not just because we boss it. Also a pleasant change to have really great coverage of the Cycling with Balding and Hoy :sherwood

Speaking of always great to see Inverdale making a tit of himself.

Super to see Del Po back in the Tennis. It's pretty amazing how quickly he's got back to competing and beating the very best. 

That Long Jump Final was pretty great, especially the last Jump :done

The end to the Womens 400m last night. Fantastic. The end to the Pole Vault last night was magnificent too. One of my favourite part of the Olympics is stuff like the Pole Vault last night when an event you don't have an interest in takes on a super story and has you cheering harder for it than you do your favourite sport. 

Phelps frankly just takes the piss. That Countries all time Gold Medals table with Phelps just slotted in there. Amazing. 

10km races should not be that entertaining to watch. 

Van Niekerk's 400m run was just outstanding. 

I'm probably forgetting loads of great stuff too. I was originally put off by the time zone but the two Cycling sessions are at perfect times here and Sky +ing the evening session of the Athletics and then being able to skip through them the next day has really helped me get sucked in again this year. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

seabs said:


> The end to the Womens 400m last night.


Might have been the best ending to a race that I've ever seen. 

I just stumbled upon the 400m too. I haven't watched much of these Olympics, but tuned in randomly last night pretty much at exactly the right time. NO FATE BUT WHAT WE MAKE.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sweden spoiling the Womens Fitba for everyone :mj2*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sincere said:


>


What class roud


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Swedish COWARDS gonna indirectly give Hope Solo's husband the mother of all black eyes if they scoop fitba gold. 



MrMister said:


> Might have been the best ending to a race that I've ever seen.
> 
> I just stumbled upon the 400m too. I haven't watched much of these Olympics, but tuned in randomly last night pretty much at exactly the right time. NO FATE BUT WHAT WE MAKE.


Just STUMBLED onto it, did you? Saw it on and thought you'd DIVE into the Olympic spirit? Get a load of this pun-merchant!

Gutted Felix opted out of the 200m this year. She's probably my favourite American athlete at the games behind the ghosts of Kobe and Tim Duncan.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

all in on this Canada/Germany soccer semi-final.

Fucking Buchanan. Her tackling inside the box has been shit all tournament. Not like her at all. But it just cost us as she sent Germany to the spot at the 20 minute mark. 1-0 Germany.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bolt is the God of Speed and a good guy. This De Grasse kid looks awfully fast and may be the future of sprinting.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Laura Trott doing some Laura Trott shit, brothers and sisters.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lmao

Farcical ongoings in the Cycling atm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*This Keirin Final. Good golly :sodone*_


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jason Kenny :drose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

De Grasse has only been sprinting for 4 years and is only 21 years old. His prime is still ahead of him.

His first race at 17, he didn't even know how to line up in the starting blocks.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

You know it's a special Olympics when you're watching cycling golds and they're having to update you on medals being won elsewhere :moore

China will overtake us in the medal table, but to be 2nd at this point is incredible. I was worried it was going to be a disaster after all the fourth places the first few days.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Sweden spoiling the Womens Fitba for everyone :mj2*


I normally enjoy the defensive side of play, but christ Sweden is playing a more cynical and ugly game than Portugal from this year or Greece from 12 years ago. It was one thing that had not stained the woman's side of the game to the extent that it has on the men's, but unless we get a rule change to somehow combat this extreme style of play it will only get worse. 

Saying that, so glad the primadonna's of the woman's side (with no meaningful trophies either) was knocked out of the contention for gold with that. Only question, will Sweden do it again against Germany or will they knock that bus over and gleefully blow it up?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gold for Canada in men's high jump.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Full fight


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Full fight


He was robbed some bookies in Ireland are acting like he won, Olympic boxing is corrupt as fuck and all russian boxers should be banned.

http://blog.paddypower.com/other-sp...l-conlon-to-win-gold-after-hes-robbed-in-rio/

NBC saying he threw a tantrum the cunts, and acting like it was a close fight.

The lad is even tweeting Putin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765587723457589248


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like he injured himself right at the start.


















And fuck boxing at the Olympics, corrupt since Roy Jones


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

looking at the schedule for today, there is not much for medal events.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lithuania may be playing shit, but the refereeing in Lithuania-Australia basketball game is fucking ridiculous. I don't usually say this, but it feels rigged for Australia. Either it is rigged or the referees are just retarded.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Lochte actually being investigated for lying to the police about being robbed? Run, Ryan, Run!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

fuck you Kyrgyzstan :subban2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> fuck you Kyrgyzstan :subban2


+ the referees who granted the boxing rounds for chinese who did nothing but tie herself against the finn. Didn't know tying yourself up to someone is way to get into olympic finals :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Penalty Shoot Out in the Womens Hockey was maybe the most fun I've had watching anything over the past week. Ridiculous entertainment. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

bmx seeding runs are not nearly the same thing as the actual bmx races.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lets go Dafne Schippers!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

De Grasse and Bolt need to become roommates and do a reality show.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Impressed with Andre De Grasse. A great bronze in the 100m and looked fantastic in the 200m semi, Only 21 as well. Think this is the guy who could dominate after Bolt knocks it on the head

Gatlin slowing down thinking he had done enough only to be eliminated in what will be his last Olympic singles race 
:deanfpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really surprised De Grasse is only like 5'9 


And holy shit Elaine Thompson just did the double in the women's side. Dafne :sad:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

much better looking day of competitions than yesterday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

De Grasse is super impressive. Maybe he can push Bolt a bit in the 200m final.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations to the Brownlee brothers getting Gold & Silver in the Triathlon.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing match Serbia vs USA that quick and service ace won it for Serbia, i will cheer for Serbia in the final for sure


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's surreal seeing Jason Kenny winning all these gold medals, never met the guy but he's from my home town and we have a lot of friends in common. Then it got even more surreal when I heard that between him and his girlfriend they have more gold medals than a lot of countries have ever got.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This whole Ryan Lochte debacle is a shitshow. Lochte is a fucking moron and so is the other 2 swimmers. Embarrassment


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The 200m is about to start people!!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/37120306

Conlan beat up the Russian so bad that he has to withdraw :lol and Conlan still lost.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bolt :bow


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Does everyone think it was right of the IOC to disqualify French athlete Wilhem Belocian after he caused a false start in the 110 m hurdle event. I could see if he caused 2 or 3 false starts to be disqualified because of that. To me 1 false start & be disqualified just don't seem fair.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God Boult :done :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

XxTalonxX said:


> Does everyone think it was right of the IOC to disqualify French athlete Wilhem Belocian after he caused a false start in the 110 m hurdle event. I could see if he caused 2 or 3 false starts to be disqualified because of that. To me 1 false start & be disqualified just don't seem fair.


The new rule of one false start and done is a bit Draconian, but it's the rule. I felt badly for the guy who false started his 4x100 team out of the Olympics.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Finland is making all time low in these olympics. Bad times to be a finn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really hope Bolt completes his "triple-triple". The relays always make me nervous. Bolt is truly amazing. :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So happy to see the Brazilian women denied even a bronze in football... Not only can one of the most overly arrogant teams with no winning history of any importance now continue to languish in failure, but these horrid fans that have made a mockery of themselves at this Olympics with their behaviour can cry too. Seriously, behaving like asses in a football match is one thing, but to not only chant the name of a virus like a bunch of idiots but then boo and heckle in sports that have never had to deal with it in the Olympics EVER is just the childish bullshit that is embarrassing to see. 

Hopefully Germany bounces the men to silver with another 7-1 shaming.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Italy won as i expected on M Volleyball match against US, still it not went the way i expected.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> The new rule of one false start and done is a bit Draconian, but it's the rule. I felt badly for the guy who false started his 4x100 team out of the Olympics.


I guess with that being the rule now, what's done is done. Besides all of that the 2016 Rio Olympics have been awesome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gold in the hockey :moore :drose


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweden finally taking the loss for their ugly, horrible style.... Nice win for the Germans too. Let's see em make it two for two in football.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wtf GBR got disqualified from 4x400,


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

9 for 9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lutalo Muhammad :flair


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heartbreaking for Muhammad.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck dam USA :sad:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch for USA, Japan runners were amazing


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Same fucking shit happened to then last year smh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

67.7% of Canada's medals have been bronzes.....same as 4 years ago in London.

Canada's flag should be bronze and white, not red and white.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome that Bolt completed his unprecedented Triple-Triple. Felt badly for the US 4X100 team. So damn snake bitten. Phelps and Bolt truly made my Olympics. It was great to see them both compete on this stage one last time. :clap :bow


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Tajikistan hammer throw winner is also the president of the Tajikistan IAAF Member Federation. I get the "do it yourself" vibe when i saw him win the gold :lol

Javelin throw tonight, hopefully someone throws over 90 meters.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The badminton men's final was pretty exciting. Malaysia's Lee Chong Wei silver in 3 straight Olympics. Even after he finally overcame his nemesis in the semis. Forever the bridesmaid.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Russian wrestling coach losing his shit was a glorious sight:ha


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Why the hell is riding even in *Modern* Pentathlon? Lithuanian Laura Asadauskaitė, 2012 London Olympic gold medalist, was among the leaders, set the new Olympic record in the combined and running and yet still finished 31st just because some dumb horse refused to jump. That is ridiculous. Absolutely no reason for horse riding to be in Modern pentathlon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Who's bright idea was it to schedule the 4 X 100m relay and 5000m on the same night as UFC 202? :krillin2

Those races better finish before the main card starts or there will be hell to pay! addlin


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nobody's because the 4x100s were last night :hayden3

5000m and 4x4000s are both tonight. Last race which is the Mens 4x400m is schedules for 2:30am and UFC 202 (main card anyway) starts at 3am. 

Not much more that you can say about Bolt really. Immortalised forever. Everyone was racing a tight race and then Bolt picks up and just leaves everyone else looking second rate behind him. 9 of 9. Incredible. 

All those DQ dramas :done

That Taekwondo ending :bbrown3. At least he won Gold for best interview after, although he may have to share it with Cisse for his outstanding cameo charging right past him on his victory lap as Muhammed is pondering his existence in this very world. 

Gutted I didn't watch the Hockey Final after finding out that we won on PENALTIES. I would have fucking loved that shit after watching the Holland/Germany shoot out. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Delighted to see Nicola Adams retain her title :drose She's such a jovial and kind lass 



seabs said:


> *Nobody's because the 4x100s were last night :hayden3*


Da fuck? My TV magazine said it was tonight :gameover


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This game is frustrating on so many levels... But then I have felt very underwhelmed by the quality of play on the men's olympic side for some time. Shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NEYGOAT THE HERO OF BRAZIL AND THE HERO OF FOOTBALL


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was written in the stars for Brazil's golden boy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't really think it makes up for getting smashed 7-1 a few years back but glad Neymar did go and get that win. It's a great moment to share with your home fans.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SOON

THE MOBOT WILL EXTERMINATE THE COMPETITION


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

what time is mo running uk time ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> what time is mo running uk time ?


1:30am?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Goodbye Mr. Bolt :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*#MOTIME*​
Give the man a Knighthood please :whiteknight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't decide if Bolt or Phelps is the GOAT.

I want to say Bolt, but it's close. Phelps is more quantity but Bolt is more quality????


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Completely forgot about Mo's race today. But looked like it was never it doubt.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> I can't decide if Bolt or Phelps is the GOAT.
> 
> I want to say Bolt, but it's close. Phelps is more quantity but Bolt is more quality????


2nd and 3rd behind Carl Lewis


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> I can't decide if Bolt or Phelps is the GOAT.


It's Bolt.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Good game between Russia and USA in volleyball bronze medal final. Americans won 3-2 after being down 0-2. Would be strange to see either of these teams without a medal, but I think Russians deserved it more.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:maury :ha

Mongolian coaches losing their shit and stripping to their undies and throwing shoes cuz their guy missed out by one point....:booklel


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

USA vs Serbia basketball finial is soon. Hope Serbia can pull an upset. That would be wonderful.


----------



## version 1-1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury :ha
> 
> Mongolian coaches losing their shit and stripping to their undies and throwing shoes cuz their guy missed out by one point....:booklel


That was so funny :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

version 1-1 said:


> That was so funny :lmao


Its like geez old dudes chill out there's such a thing as being gracious in defeat :maury


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this men's basketball gold game is a nailbiter........


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed these Olympics. :applause


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Can we go back two weeks and enjoy it all again :mj2

Make it 3 weeks long and add a bunch more sports in future, not just the 5 for Tokyo.

I watched far more than I expected thanks to BBC having 8 extra channels on the red button, the beach/volleyball tournaments being a highlight as well as track cycling (because of GB dominance). It's a shame most of these sports get zero coverage outside of the Olympics. A fantastic performance from the Brits, never would I have expected more gold medals than China :moore


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tokyo during that closing ceremony got me like:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the time zone challenge is going to be a bitch for the next 3 Olympics.

going to be on live from supper time to breakfast.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:done 


Actually fucking pumped for Tokyo 2020


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't wait for Tokyo Olympics. I also wish they were longer. And I wish more channels had the rights to broadcast them here. There was only 1 channel, but it was showing the games 24/7, literally non-stop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767810673518653440


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> Can't wait for Tokyo Olympics. I also wish they were longer. And I wish more channels had the rights to broadcast them here. There was only 1 channel, but it was showing the games 24/7, literally non-stop.


we had same in Finland but we also had with our tv broadcaster sorted this thing that we could watch ANY sport of olympics whenever we wanted. wether live or not. They had at best 37 events running simultaneously from their website for finnish people to watch. Which i thought was pretty cool. Got to watch the sports that mostly wouldn't air in tv otherwise


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It didn't turn out to be a dumpster fire, so credit to Rio for this Olympics finishing without much hipcups, green diving pool aside. Now they get to pay for the exorbitant costs of hosting while the rest us leave after the party ended. :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Green pool, booing athletes, bad weather, empty seats everywhere, rubbish atmosphere. Opening Ceremony wasn't a patch on London or Beijing. Zika Virus stopping some athletes even attending. Dodgy judges. Athlete's robbed at gunpoint. Paralympics about to be gutted as well, total shambles. Not _all_ of this is their fault, but it was definitely the worst hosted Olympics in my lifetime, they should never have been given it so soon after the World Cup, which has much greater public interest in Brazil.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EL SHIV said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767810673518653440


"This content is not available in your country" thanks NBC. I feel bad for Americans having to suffer their garbage coverage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

haribo said:


> "This content is not available in your country" thanks NBC. I feel bad for Americans having to suffer their garbage coverage.


I hated their coverage. I lived in England before and their Olympics coverage was vastly superior to NBC's.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if this sort of thing happens in any other countries but it happens in Australia after the Olympics and the Commonweath games and its repulsive. If the Australian athletes dont win enough medals then the media, and the governing bodies over the Olmpics and Olympic sports in Australia absolutely shit on the athletes and label them all as failures and useless. Its disgusting, the Australian Olympic Group set some lofty goals of 18 Gold Medals or something like that (at least) and because they Aussies didn't get that many the sports media here are shitting on the athletes who tried their hardest and gave it there all. Its disgusting, and its arrogant. The way that some here in Australia, not the average Joes but the media seem to think the rest of the world are all unathletic bums who have no chance of beating an Aussie athlete unless said Aussie chokes or underperforms.

While at the same time in New Zealand the returning athletes are all lauded as heros.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... the US Soccer federation suspended then terminated Solo's contract for the coward comment about Sweden after that quarter final. So I guess that is far worse than tearing up a ref's equipment or biting a player on the pitch now? Fucking stupid and purely classless PR move by US Soccer... Probably fueled in part over the current spat over pay for the national women considering Hope is one of the most influential voices in that fight right now.

This Olympics has really outed a lot of shit from a lot of different quarters.....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> If the Australian athletes dont win enough medals then the media, and the governing bodies over the Olmpics and Olympic sports in Australia absolutely shit on the athletes and label them all as failures and useless.


:shockedpunk

That's the most dumbest thing i've ever read. They should be happy they got any medals at all. Talk about being really bad unprofession victors.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe America have punished Hope Solo so severely like that just for calling a team a bunch of cowards. Your country really has become pussified :kobelol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Definitely seems like it was cumulative. 



> “Taking into consideration the past incidents involving Hope, as well as the private conversations we’ve had requiring her to conduct herself in a manner befitting a U.S. National Team member, U.S. Soccer determined this is the appropriate disciplinary action.”


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackbeard said:


> I can't believe America have punished Hope Solo so severely like that just for calling a team a bunch of cowards. Your country really has become pussified :kobelol


They are going to try and claim "cumalative" issues but that is pure bullshit. They would have done it last year if that were true because the circumstances then were actually favourable to such a decision... Except they had a tournament to win. No what it really is is that she is 35 and pushing the end of her career, there is no major tournament for a while, she is part of a huge row over field conditions and pay with the US Soccer federation, and that corrupt pile of shit federation is trying to make a statement that has only outed them as the same opportunistic and corrupt scum that FIFA has been exposed for. 


I hope the player's association tears this shitholes apart and they are pushed to collapse. They are far more the embarrasment right now with their attempt to use a player as a PR stunt to try and gloss over the facts they are absolute pieces of shit.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Well... the US Soccer federation suspended then terminated Solo's contract for the coward comment about Sweden after that quarter final. So I guess that is far worse than tearing up a ref's equipment or biting a player on the pitch now? Fucking stupid and purely classless PR move by US Soccer... Probably fueled in part over the current spat over pay for the national women considering Hope is one of the most influential voices in that fight right now.
> 
> This Olympics has really outed a lot of shit from a lot of different quarters.....


I am not defending the USSF and you can certainly question the timing of this decision, but Solo has had this coming for a long time.

She's been a bad actor on and off the field. She's buried teammates and even television announcers. She's been exiled by her peers. She's physically assaulted relatives.

This situation is further complicated by the current CBA negotiations and the structure of the USWNT's contracts. With the start of a new cycle, Ellis figures now is a good time to cut bait and give Naeher (who is one hell of a keeper, BTW) a shot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I am not defending the USSF and you can certainly question the timing of this decision, but Solo has had this coming for a long time.
> 
> She's been a bad actor on and off the field. She's buried teammates and even television announcers. She's been exiled by her peers. She's physically assaulted relatives.
> 
> This situation is further complicated by the current CBA negotiations and the structure of the USWNT's contracts. With the start of a new cycle, Ellis figures now is a good time to cut bait and give Naeher (who is one hell of a keeper, BTW) a shot.


Really tired of my Ipad refreshing a page after so much damn typing <_<

She might have "had it coming" but last year was the only time to suspend her then terminate her contract if you are going to make a serious statement given the charges at the time. But they did not because of the World Cup. This punishment now is pure bullshit since it is safely past any major tournament and the coward comment isn't even anything to get riled up over period, let alone go "Welp, that it's it... Time to bring the hammer down!".

This was purely motivated by an attempt to grab good PR while lashing out at a player that just made fools out of you for exposing the working conditions for the women's team... and it is backfiring thankfully. Most people see the USSF and this suspension for what it is... A "o you want to challenge us and have no major tournament we have to make money off of?! TAKE THIS!". It is childish, petty, and pure corruption in every sense of the word. 

Hell, take away the domestic abuse issue (is that ever going to go anywhere or is the prosecutor going to milk that for all its worth?) and there is nothing to punish. The sport needs more players calling out cowardly play and idiotic coaching while refusing to regurgitate the cliched PR during press conferences. Hopefully this starts the collapse of the USSF... Still hoping more comes out about FIFA too so that monolithic shithole is brought to its knees. We need less federations like that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Really tired of my Ipad refreshing a page after so much damn typing <_<
> 
> She might have "had it coming" but last year was the only time to suspend her then terminate her contract if you are going to make a serious statement given the charges at the time. But they did not because of the World Cup. This punishment now is pure bullshit since it is safely past any major tournament and the coward comment isn't even anything to get riled up over period, let alone go "Welp, that it's it... Time to bring the hammer down!".
> 
> ...


You're right, but there are other motivations for USSF to do this right now.

Solo has a clause in her contract that dictates she remain the highest paid player on the team. At this point, paying her that money is just a waste with the USWNT years between major tournaments.

She's also one of the main players involved in the EEOC lawsuit and the CBA negotations and rumors have it that she might be an impediment to the latter getting done in a timely fashion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You're right, but there are other motivations for USSF to do this right now.
> 
> Solo has a clause in her contract that dictates she remain the highest paid player on the team. At this point, paying her that money is just a waste with the USWNT years between major tournaments.
> 
> She's also one of the main players involved in the EEOC lawsuit and the CBA negotations and rumors have it that she might be an impediment to the latter getting done in a timely fashion.


And now with more appeals coming due to this suspension, everything is likely to stall out for a bit. 

I just hate the rampant corruption in everything now and I've just reached that point I want it all to be razed to the ground so we can rebuild something that isn't so rotten to the core. This isn't just limited to the sporting world sadly.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> And now with more appeals coming due to this suspension, everything is likely to stall out for a bit.
> 
> I just hate the rampant corruption in everything now and I've just reached that point I want it all to be razed to the ground so we can rebuild something that isn't so rotten to the core. This isn't just limited to the sporting world sadly.


You think the USSF is corrupt? Hoo boy. They're paragons of virtue compared to some of the other federations.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You think the USSF is corrupt? Hoo boy. They're paragons of virtue compared to some of the other federations.


O I am well aware of FIFA, the IOC, NFL, take your pick of governments, and pretty much any sporting association.. I mean, even the UFC has tried to compete in this arena. It's would be funny if it wasnt so sad that everything is corrupt at some level.


----------

